# Packing slings.



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have had tons of requests to see the method I have been using to pack, so here are a few pics. I recently just sent slings just like this to areas with weather in the low teens with no heat pack and everything arrived just fine. I like it because they are safe and can not get banged around. You can pack many slings in one vial to one person so the shipping costs stays low  because you are under a pound most of the time. Unpacking is great, you take out one end of the paper towel the end at the front of the sling is the best to take out because the second cork of paper towel you just push through and out comes the sling! Ok enough talk are the pics.


----------



## julesaussies (Dec 27, 2007)

i for one really like your packing method. i think the improvements & revisions you've done by using clear straws and corking the ends with paper towels makes it perfect. My niece and unpacked the 5 ornatas you sent and it couldn't have gone any smoother. We unpacked exactly as you instructed and they just walked right out into their new house!

They slings are very safe and like you said its a great way to ship a large number of T's and keeping shipping cost reasonable. i can't imagine what it would have cost to ship the 125+ B. smithi slings if you had shipped them in little deli cups or vials. 

P.S. Love the ornata slings! Hope they get as big as their monster mama!


----------



## NevularScorpion (Dec 27, 2007)

hahaha thanks ryan your the best i really appreciate sharing your knowledge to us


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 27, 2007)

Genei Ryodan said:


> hahaha thanks ryan your the best i really appreciate sharing your knowledge to us


Now how you get them in there,   that is a secret. ;P


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 27, 2007)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Now how you get them in there,   that is a secret. ;P


Bet you use something like a plastic funnel, pop the small end in the vial and send in the sling from the bell end.


----------



## verry_sweet (Dec 27, 2007)

:clap: very cool


----------



## DMTWI (Dec 27, 2007)

Just suck them little buggers up into the vials, kinda like drinking a soda.


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Dec 27, 2007)

*My Guess:*

Naw, he lures the slings in by placing a pinhead at the opposite end of the straw. It just takes a while to pack all those slings for shipment. LOL
Ryan, thanks for sharing your shipping method. My P. ornatas arrived well and very active. And yes, I hope they grow up lookin like momma. Show us the daddy.
Thanks, 
Fredster
Not as lean or mean,
Still U.S. Marine!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 27, 2007)

DMTWI said:


> Just suck them little buggers up into the vials, kinda like drinking a soda.


Yes this is the method.


----------



## funnylori (Dec 27, 2007)

Just don't suck too hard. Those things don't taste as good as they look.


----------



## unclechewy (Dec 27, 2007)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Yes this is the method.


Come on Ryan fill us in on the secret.  :?  I think this method is a benefit to anyone that is shipping slings.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 27, 2007)

unclechewy said:


> Come on Ryan fill us in on the secret.  :?  I think this method is a benefit to anyone that is shipping slings.


Oh fine. Just take a piece of paper and make a small funnel that will slip over the straw. When you go to pack the slings just let them out on the floor and they run right into the funnel. They naturally like to jam themselves in small spaces so they run right into the straw. 100+ slings took me about an hour to completely pack.


----------



## TTstinger (Dec 28, 2007)

good idea I was using the small vials that are just like this but this will cost much less great idea mate.


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 28, 2007)

That's a really good method and looks like you can send them in those envelopes and still not have to worry about them being banged up.

Great idea!

So what do you do with larger Ts?


----------



## GailC (Dec 28, 2007)

This is fantastic! I have to ship 20+ slings out in a few days, I can't wait to try your method.


----------



## Nich (Dec 28, 2007)

Great idea! i dont know how anyone could gripe about that one, looks alot safer for the T than bouncing around in a 20 dram vial! Kudos on the new way to pack slings.


----------



## scolex (Dec 29, 2007)

I wanted to thank you for sharing this info, looks very nice. Now If I could just get one of them slings from you!


----------



## Zelli (Dec 30, 2007)

Do you hold off on shipping for impending molts? Or just hope they won't try on the way there?


----------



## cabal (Dec 30, 2007)

Talkenlate04 I LOVE IT :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 30, 2007)

Zelli said:


> Do you hold off on shipping for impending molts? Or just hope they won't try on the way there?


Most of the slings I ship are freshly molted within the last week or a little more, but if I think a molt is coming ill wait.


----------

